# I Plead Ignorance



## R Pope (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, so I'm stupid. I can't find out anywhere just what "bacon" means! Someone please enlighten this poor dumb stubblejumper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2014)

Bacon has become the forum's highest standard of "all that is good". 

With that in mind, there is a feature that allows a reader to award a post "Bacon" for the highest appreciation instead of a standard "Like".

Of course, there is also a "Dislike" option as well. Fortunately, that option doesn't take bacon away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm, so just what does bacon mean..... 

(Please kneel)

Bacon means that all is right with the world. 
Bacon means the sun will continue to rise in the east. 
Bacon means your woman will always be faithful.
Bacon means the music you hear will sound better than ever.
Bacon means your soul will be cleansed (All hail Bacon)
Bacon means your sandwich is no longer just a sandwich. It is the lunch of the Gods.
Bacon means your truck will start on a cold winters night with a full tank of gas.
Bacon sounds like children laughing.
Bacon feels like soft fur.
Bacon triumphs over all.
The nectar of bacon is sweeter than honey.
Bacon means the moon with shine brighter than ever.
Bacon is the way, the truth, and the light
Bacon simply is bacon.

All may now rise and continue your day!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/all-alright-world-33712.html


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 28, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Hmmm, so just what does bacon mean.....
> 
> (Please kneel)
> 
> ...



Wonderful, did you write that?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2014)

It's part and parcel of your very soul:
Ode to bacon and how I love thee,

For without you and your salty goodness,

Your meaty charms,

I’d be quite hungry.

Oh bacon,

how wonderful you make the world.

You’re the one food that improves everything it touches,

Other than cheese or peanut butter of course.

Just one slice of you,

Or maybe two or three,

And a mediocre sandwich becomes divine,

A dull salad turns tasty.

And luckily for me,

Bacon can be eaten anytime of day,

In anyway, with any dish,

It’s a versatile crunchy meat,

A delicious treat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Great explanation guys………………………..have a bacon butty you happiness will be bliss.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

A BACON HAIKU

Oh, pan getting hot
sizzling grease burns the soft flesh
bacon soothes the pain


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2014)

herman1rg said:


> Wonderful, did you write that?



Yeah. What one does when one is bored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

Bacon is one of the 3 perfect things in life. Kate Beckinsale with a plate of bacon in one hand, and the other holding a bottle of Booker bourbon.

Correction, one of 4 things. I would see Terry in the rear view mirror tied up as Kate, I, Bacon, and bourbon drive off

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Pope (Jan 28, 2014)

Funny, as I read this I am supping on potato soup with...wait for it......BACON!
Thanx, people, I am a wiser man this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## R Pope (Jan 28, 2014)

Mikewint, do you mean to say you don't like bacon and peanut butter sannies?! A little cheddar and...mmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

That was an ode written by Miranda Koerner . The rest of it is:

There’s eggs and bacon,
With pancakes and hash browns,
Or waffles and omelets,
Or grits and fruit, for those watching their figure.

Bacon is very diet friendly, you know.
It’s true.
Would I ever lie to you?

Then there’s bacon for lunch,
On a club or turkey sandwich,
A pizza or panini,
In pasta or in a salad,

It’s particuarly good with cheese.
Or on a burger, but that’s another ode,
For another day.


Now bacon for dinner,
Is quite a spectacular thing.
There’s bacon wrapped chicken and steak,

Bacon burgers and bacon wrapped hunks o’ beast,
bacon wrapped fish, bacon pizza, pasta, pie and more–
Why, any dinner at all could be better with bacon it seems,
Try it, and I promise you’ll see what I mean.

Even picky eaters,
Will happily eat veggies,
With a few slices of bacon,
that make it extra tasty.

Crunchy and crisp,
Soft and chewy,
Hot and salty,
Warm and greasy.

No matter which way you cook it,
Or how you eat it,
On it’s own or with eggs and toast,
On a sandwich or burger,

Crumbled into pasta or pizza,
Or veggies that could use a little omph,
Bacon, oh dear bacon,
you’re always the most.

Ode to bacon,
And how I love thee.
For without you my life simply wouldn’t be,
As wonderfully tasty.

http://www.aduckinherpond.com/2010/06/ode-to-bacon-and-how-i-love-thee/


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 28, 2014)

Y'know the pig has to be God's miracle creature. It eats garbage and produces bacon. What's better than that (apart from Kate Beckinsale)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2014)

and it keeps Muslims away!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2014)

Uh oh.........!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation. I was a little wary of asking myself!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

And of course you have forgotten.... the standard dilemma ... bacon or not bacon.

or....

O Bacon, , thou Art like good health,
I never knew till now How precious, till I lost thee.
Now I see The beauty whole, because I yearn for thee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nobby57 (Feb 2, 2014)

R Pope said:


> OK, so I'm stupid. I can't find out anywhere just what "bacon" means! Someone please enlighten this poor dumb stubblejumper.



Hello from another newbie and thanks for asking 'the' question. I was at a loss too!
Anyway, I'm enjoying the ride and I'm sure you will.
Now all we need is eggs, tomatoes, black pudding, fried bread and sausages. But I don't know what any of them mean...

I notice Wurger's attempting soliloquys now...this sure is a straaaaaaange place.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2014)

Nope, all you need is bacon....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear Lord . please protect us against the English black pudding and sausages that should be given as the atonement for sins. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nobby57 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Dear Lord . please protect us against the English black pudding and sausages that should be given as the atonement for sins. Amen.



Before I too am 'sectioned' *Wurger *and put in a straight jacket, I must say Pythonesque...are you really sure you wanted to join this site *R Pope*?

I can see it now, '...and the four lumbering Swordfish which remained, each astride a fused black pudding, avoided the anti-aircraft fire and shed their load into the Italian gravy. Soon the Italian fleet would be rendered' nigh but useless and the Fleet Air Arm triumphant, with the rest of the world knowing the Royal Navy sure knew its flying onions...' And with not a string bag in sight.

"I must stop this...it is extremely silly" he said, adjusting his Sam Brown belt.

Thanks *vikingBerserker* for the poem too...it all makes sense now.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2014)

"Burma!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Feb 2, 2014)

"Shave"......

And BTW, if we let You plead ignorance..... it will spread like wild fire and No one will be accountable.

Not even Meatlaofs little squirrels.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

N4521U said:


> ...Not even Meatlaofs little squirrels.


You know, when I saw Paul's comment up there earlier, I thought about posting the photo of that dangling squirrel that caught himself by the marble-bag...

Then I thought naw...we'll wait and see what Mike puts up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Then we'll have to put up with that and the squirrel hanging in his nutsack, in comparison, will be like a walk in the park.....








Haggis!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Haggis!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)

_Bushwa!_


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Haggis and bacon!


----------



## VBF-13 (Feb 11, 2014)

R Pope said:


> *I Plead Ignorance*
> OK, so I'm stupid. I can't find out anywhere just what "bacon" means! Someone please enlighten this poor dumb stubblejumper.


In these forums you don't have to plead ignorance. Under our constition every member is entitled to a presumption of ignorance until proven smart.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2014)

Never gonna happen.

Geo


----------



## Nobby57 (Feb 11, 2014)

VBF-13 said:


> In these forums you don't have to plead ignorance. Under our constition every member is entitled to a presumption of ignorance until proven smart.



8) Ahhh! An easy ride then for me...


----------

